# Is this bike any good?



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2017)

Afternoons!

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Greenedge CS2 electric bike - https://www.e-bikesdirect.co.uk/special-offers/greenedge-cs2-electric-mountain-bike

Before I do, will I regret it? I'm aiming to use the bike for commuting - a series of 15 mile round trips, sometimes as many as three times a day, but spread out enough that I could do a full charge inbetween if necessary.. On road, reasonably flat, so only having six gears and 250W to play with shouldn't be an issue.
I hope.


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2017)

If you were taking this to the mountains I'd be worried

but I think it should be OK for what you describe

Additional : Taking a second look a that, and it looks exactly the same as that one I spent three weeks trying to catch on the fire station hill


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2017)

Oh lordy, I wouldn't try taking it offroad! Or at least, not far offroad.
It's more the desire to stop spending money on diesel.
Plus the fact I got it on Ebay for £355 (assuming it turns up!)


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jul 2017)

It should cope as long as you charge the battery after each trip.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2017)

Mostly I'm on first thing and again in the evening, and sometimes lunchtime as well. Should be fine.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Aug 2017)

Well, it didn't arrive, and the seller has not responded, so I've got a refund.

I've now got a Zipper folding E-fike arriving on Thursday. Allegedly.
Let's hope that turns out better!


----------



## AnneW (24 Aug 2017)

Did the second bike turn up? How's it working out?


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Aug 2017)

Indeed it did. I'm reasonably pleased with it, except that the seat post slips. I need to get a metal shim instead of a slippery plastic one. And I can't seem to slide the battery out for charging.
Range is about 30 k, and for the price I'm happy enough.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jul 2018)

Nearly a year on, and it's still going OK. I'm now using it to commute - a 16 mile round trip each day.
It will do the whole thing on one charge, but I top it up at work anyway.


----------

